

Ask HN: Planning to work in London - h4rrison

I'm planning to move to London (from Australia) next year and will be looking for work. I have approx. 2 years self-taught experience in iOS development, and some experience in Rails. I've just started my final year thesis in relational database/social graph construction, and will be graduating at the end of the year. What sort of chance do I have of getting a job in London? Is there anything in particular I should be doing to increase those chances?<p>Thanks in advance for helping out.
======
aw4y
My suggestion: create a linkedin profile, as accurate as you can - add your
projects and skills, and then add some groups about IOS or Rails (search for
"IOS London Developers" and similar...): there are a lot of recruiters waiting
for you ;)

(I'm an android coder in London and I constantly receive offers from
recruiters...lot of jobs here!)

~~~
h4rrison
Thanks for the advice! I've read some horror stories from back in 08/09, so
it's nice to hear something positive.

